# Fish from the sea



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Most aren't exactly fish for the "planted tank," but fish nonetheless.

I caught these in Greece... and then I ate them 

Just thought I'd share them.























































And then 2 fish from my fishtank


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

cool looking fish! Did you catch them off the beach or on a boat?

I'd feel bad about the first one.....until he was filleted and breaded and deep-fried. Mmmmmmm


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I caught them from a boat, about 50 feet off shore. 

They were tasty! Some went into a soup, others went directly into a hot frying pan - yummy! They tasted as good as they looked


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow nice, they are so colorful. The second picture, whats that blue circle spot, looks funny. Pregnant or something?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm, not sure. I don't think it is. I think that's just the color they get. I think that fish is a little young since they can get a bit bigger than that.


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

where did you find these pics??All of them except the last two cichlids are native to the meditteranean.I live in Cyprus and if you go snorkelling here you will see all of them at once at huge numbers.They are so common that every cypriot even knows their common names


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

Also the forth one is highly poisonous and can sting you with it's dorsal fin.Where have you been fishing?


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

In Greece..yeah


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I've been fishing in Mani (below Sparta). Hehe, I know the 4th fish is poisonous, that's why my fingers aren't touching its fins! Haha! I think its called Draxos.

You have a good eye, spotting marine fish 

Do you remember what the others are called? I know the red one is scarros and I think one of the others might be a yillo, but I'm not so sure about that 

The last two cichlids are from my fishtank. The first one is an apistogramma from South America, and the second is a pelvichromis from Africa.


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

It's yilos,perka(perch),another species of yilos,drakena,skaros,sargos.Actually when you go snorkeling the sight is pretty poor here in Cyprus and Greece,you caught about half of the species in CyprusYou have relatives there?


----------



## Fields of Blue (Sep 25, 2008)

Did you eat the ones from your tank too?
They're all very pretty and I'd bet tasty. I was on vacation in the florida keys a year ago and we caught some very colorful fish too. Here's a boxfish my sister caught:








We got a few crabs who grabbed onto the bait and were pulled onto the docks too! They would flail around and fall back into the watter lol.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Its interesting that there aren't many fish in Cyprus, there are so many different kinds in Mani, soo many tasty kinds... 

My family is from there, I go back to visit my cousins and uncles/aunts every summer. 

Have you ever been there?

Fields of Blue - Nice picture! I saw a boxfish once in Trinidad. Weird looking things. 

Hehe this thread might turn into a marine-fish-picture thread if a few more people add pictures


----------

